# Remembrance Day



## Bronwyn (5 Nov 2007)

GOLD CROSS

He was his mother's pride and joy,
Was born his parent's only son.
He was an intelligent boy,
Brought happiness to everyone.
Not a selfish bone in his body,
He opened up his heart to all,
And made the world a better place;
He went way beyond his call.
No matter how busy he'd become,
He stopped to call his folks now and then.
There was little he couldn't overcome,
But he won't be coming home again.

Through madness, mud, and blood,
He always did the best he could.
This soldier sacrificed everything;
He fought just like they knew he would.
He garnered the medal for bravery;
They placed it beside his grave.
He received his gold cross for defending
The land of the free and brave.
He lived and died courageously;
He was stronger than a hundred men.
He'll be a hero till the end of time,
But he won't be coming home again.

~ for Mark Newman


----------



## oletrout (8 Nov 2007)

I am a retired military man( RCAF) and I create slide shows as a hobby. I have two shows I would like to share with everyone. One I titled Canada -Remembrance Day and another I did as a Tribute to our Canadian Forces titled A Single Maple Leaf 

 Here is my show on Canada-Remembrance Day:
 http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZWm_HTv4z7c

And the one dedicated to our troops.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OGhXtwqTbV0

Cheers 

Gerry


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Nov 2007)

You've done a great job.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Nov 2007)

Very well done ole trout.


----------



## from darkness lite (9 Nov 2007)

Very well done.  To add to the Remembrance Day theme, I've put together a single jpeg to capture our fallen.

Lest We Forget

FDL


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2007)

Ole Trout, great videos.
from darkness lite, awesome jpeg.


----------



## Lumadue (9 Nov 2007)

William Cushley was a high school resident of Wallaceburg District Secondary School, we just held a remembrance day ceremony in his honour


----------

